# My Stalkabout costume.



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been a clown the last few years and it's been a blast, but I've been wanting to do a stalkabout for a couple of years.
I bought a giant, lightweight plastic skull for $19.99 today at Walgreens and am getting started.
I have a metal frame military backpack that my mom picked up at a yard sale for me. I'll use pvc for the frame/arms.
I also have a hard hat for head movement.
I'm gonna incorporate a couple of door hinges in the the head movement.
I'll document it and put in on here as I go. 
I'm gonna corpse the skull and hands Stiltbeast style with plastic and a heat gun.
I want it to look scarier than your average grim reaper.









*EDIT*
Here's the finished product


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Great beginning- I've wanted to do something like this from the shadows in my haunt. Will be interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

Very cool. I am using the same head for mine. Just going simple this year but will add articulation like you are next year. I am using football shoulder pads since I could not find a back pack frame. I started mine today and only got to the shoulders. I am using the big lawn hands I got from halloween city


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Today is the first real day that I've had to work on it. 
After I finally got finished decorating my lawn today, I wrapped the skull with plastic and hit it with the heat gun.
Once I paint it, it should be good and gooey.
I've got plans drawn up and I'm for the next few days. 
Tomorrow I'm hitting the hardware store to build the frame.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

My head so far. My frame is done too but it just gonna be a static head with no movement.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

This is my frame and start of the arm and hand. Got sheets coming in this week so I gotta chicken wire a foam the frame and can add some fabric.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh it measured in at 10.5 ft tall and I am 6'2


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Holy Damn! That's tall. I have chicken wire also, to help me with the body.
Those horns are baddass. I briefly thought of horns but was not sure how.

Where did you get those hands? I was gonna make mine but those look cool.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

They are ultra cheap hands but work. They are for front yards and already have a piece of pipe that mates up to 3/4 PVC. 
Got them at halloween city.
The horn are bolted on one side then I used a wood screw to hold them down really good. 
I got some glow in the dark paint that I plan to dust all the bone parts with.
I may to a breast plate with ribs if I have the energy

I still have a lot to do for my kids party and this is a small part of our haunt


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking good! I have one my hit list too. Btw, I picked up the same hands for a great deal at Party City last week for about $12. They are sold as Zombie Lawn Hands and come with stakes to mount in the ground. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's what I did today. Still got a ways to go.....


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Today I got this crazy idea to not make the standard Grim Reaper robe for my stalkabout, but instead to attach chicken wire to the frame making a body and corsping it. I'm pretty good at corpsing using a heat gun and plastic (aka Stiltbeast method).
I'm not sure if I'm gonna go through with it but I've drew it up. It certainly would look more disgusting and bloody.
Being that it's crunch time, it's an idea that I may have to toy with on down the road.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

That is kinda what I am doing. I made ribs from PVC, shoulders from spray foam. I also used the foam for the arms since it gives a nice rotten tendon look. I do a lot of black lights and I tried the glow in the dark spray. It did not work that well. Now I am using a green neon coat and dusting on all the bone parts and skull. Tomorrow I can start adding the paint a fabric on mine.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

Assembly and clothing start and hopefully finish tomorrow


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Flahp said:


> My head so far. My frame is done too but it just gonna be a static head with no movement.
> 
> View attachment 223521


How did you make those horns??? They look great.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

SaltwaterServr said:


> How did you make those horns??? They look great.


They are part of a costume kit "beast horns". I have a whole case of them so I decide to use 3 kits on the skull.


----------



## Zombierepellent (Sep 29, 2010)

Your build is looking great! One thing I'd like to point out though, is the shoulder straps on your alice frame are on the wrong sides. Swap them over and it should be infinitely more comfortable.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Couple of big changes for me.
I'm having a problem with head movement and it leans forward.
I found a Stalkabout on youtube titled "Rex Mortis". 
I really like the way he does the head movement by simply connecting a helmet to the bottom of the skull.
I'm gonna make some 1 foot tall wood stilts and go from there. I've seen some good tutorials on it and I already have the wood here.
I think I'm gonna have more control and be more comfortable
I also have to build the shoulders using the pipe that I have.
Today I cut the bottom of the skull out and bolted in a hard hat that I had. It's really light too.
I also used some old trampoline mesh that I had for the see-through neck.


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

Really like that helmet idea. Mine came in heavier than planned. I did a dry run with out strapping it down just to see if heights are correct and what needs to be tweaked. I will post pictures later but I think I am close to done. I will be in almost total darkness with just black lights so I think it's going to work out fine,


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

It's gonna take a good bit of strapping though.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow man! That's really awesome. Huge! I love how you have the ribs exposed.
I need to get on the ball and step my game up.

How did you black the eyes out? Spray paint inside?


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks man

They are not blacked out. I bought a few lights to try but not sure how I want to tackle that yet.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I worked on my arms and hands today. 
They're bendable. Still need to paint them up and maybe throw some handles on them.

Fun with, pvc, wire hangers, plastic sheets and a heat gun.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking great, very impressive build!


----------



## Flahp (Sep 26, 2014)

Very cool creepy hands


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

My stalkabout costume has been all over the place in the last couple of weeks. I changed plans like 3 times.
After a failed idea of stilts, I'm going back to my original frame with a stationary head. Good thing that I kept it on standby.
It's soooooooo much safer.
I'm sewing the robe tomorrow night.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I am watching and reading along to help me with mine for next year.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

All I have to do is finish sewing the robe. I'm having a hard time with the sewing machine and have started doing it by hand.
I'm also gonna paint the hands and face up a little more.
I'm using zipties for the joints


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

My stalkabout costume was a big success!!! (pardon the pun)...
It was so much fun. Everybody was raving about it and taking pictures with me.
Some kids were too scared to come near me. I even made a few cry. Some people thought that I was on stilts.
It fit me very comfortably and was not heavy. I used 2 zipties on each joint and I noticed 
when I took the costume off that a couple of them broke. Good thing that I doubled them up.
I think I'm gonna change to cable or chain for the joints before next year.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I was taking down my decorations today when I realized that I had no video of my stalkabout in action.
So here's a video and a few pics. On Halloween night my face was blacked out.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

This year I'm turning my giant grip reaper stalkabout into a clown.
I started the head tonight. Doing some painting.
I'm using 2 squishy balls for the eyes and a plastic Christmas tree ornament for the nose.


----------



## bumpkin (Oct 20, 2015)

OMG!!! Wonderful, great transformation. Poor clowns....


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought some paint and redid the giant clown head. It's finished and now the hard part....finishing the costume.

It's come a long way from this









to this


----------



## OOC72 (Oct 28, 2015)

What cloth did you use for the robe? Especially the panel to see through.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm re-using the black cotton robe from last year. I'd rather have a white costume but I don't feel like buying new material and making it again.
I'm gonna paint fluorescent orange, green and light blue circles all over it and I want it to look kinda sloppy.
The see-thu area is a piece cut from a side guard of an old trampoline. I'm sure that black screen door material would work.
I attached it using a glue gun and it's held really good.
I'm also using a hula hoop to fatten the costume up
Hopefully I'll finish it today.


----------



## OOC72 (Oct 28, 2015)

Wish I had seen this project earlier. Will definitely keep this in mind for next year. Thanks for the tip on the see through portion of the robe. Even in daylight your face doesn't show much in the video.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Test run of my giant creepy clown costume. I still have a couple of things to do. I re-used the robe from last year's giant grim reaper. 
Originally I did not want a black costume, but I did not wanna have to remake it or spend too much money on it. 
My face is actually behind the highest yellow circle. Not sure of the exact height but it's over 8 feet.





Some screenshots


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Halloween was awesome. I was in so many pics and even walked around my block a couple of times.
I can run in this suit, so I chased some kids and even made a few cry. People thought I was on stilts. Everyone loved it.
I made another video of me dancing and running


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

So cool! I love these oversized costumes. Very scary!


----------

